

Stalkify: Last.fm + Spotify - friism
http://stalkify.com/welcome

======
sushi
I live in India but I have been using Spotify for months now owing to
Spotify's feature where you can use it for 15 days in "travel mode" without
even having to be in that country where Spotify is available. I just login on
spotify from UK proxy after every 15 days.

The latest update on Spotify has made it much more social and I totally love
it so much so that I miss not having any friends on spotify. It always had the
option where one could scrobble the tracks on Last.fm

------
iamcalledrob
Spotify is sorely missing a last.fm-like feature, and this is a neat, but not
perfect solution.

With an endless catalogue of music, it's still hard to find stuff to listen
to.

~~~
pkulak
I wish I had your problem, being in the US.

